# Trying to track KAOS / OZ, Kingsbarn EC Falkirk 2008/09



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

Hello

I was looking for some help please from anyone who was at Kingsbarn Equestrian Centre in 2008 / 2009 before it went into receivership.

I owned a Horse for some time called Kaos, a 15.2hh bay gelding with a very prominent white star on his forehead. The lady i sold him to, sold him to Kingsbarn in 2008. The yard then went into receivership, and Kaos or Oz - as i think he might be known as - was sold. I am desperately looking to track this horse down as only sold him due to sad circumstances at the time. I owned him for 7years, On his passport he would be called Kaos, but he might have been called Oz at Kingsbarn.

Can anyone please help me ?? Do you remember him ?

It was a student or a livery that bought him from kingsbarn - or so i have been told.

Any help greatly appreciated.

mackintoshlisa@hotmail.com


----------



## Naryafluffy (9 November 2011)

Do you have a picture, I know someone that worked there when it went into receivership, so i could show him the picture and see if they knew anything?


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

Hi 

Thanks very much for your reply, I have several pictures - I am new to this site and don't know how to add them though?

I could email you them ?

lisa


----------



## Naryafluffy (9 November 2011)

Have PM'd you my email address.
Text the person I know, he doesn't remember him off the top of his head, but will ask the other people he keeps in touch with (the picture may jog his memory)


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

Thank you very much.

Have just emailed you a couple of pictures. 
Really appreciate it.


----------



## cally6008 (9 November 2011)

Equine Details - Kaos
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1996
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Dark Bay
Height	160cm
Breed	ID X TB
Submitted by	Pleasure Horse Society
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Pleasure Horse Society
All passports enquiries now handled by the Horse Passport Agency Ltd.

Horse Passport Agency Ltd
Tel: 0870 2418263
www.horsepassportagency.co.uk
info@horsepassportagency.co.uk

Photos are here - http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/information-wanted-on-kaos-aka-oz/90910096


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

Thank you very much - amazing !

Are the passport society likely to release any information to me ?

Lx


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

Pictures of Kaos / Oz


----------



## sisco (9 November 2011)

hI
I worked at Kingsbarn, I was there when it went bust and for over 2 years before that could you send me a photo and i could maybe helpyou.


----------



## cally6008 (9 November 2011)

They should at least offer to send a letter on to new owner from you


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

Thank you so much,

I have PM you 

L


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

Photos are on this link ;

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/information-wanted-on-kaos-aka-oz/90910096

Thanks everyone for looking


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (9 November 2011)

I have now found out Kaos was "traded in" from Kingbarns EC to Tom Dubar horse dealers in Airdrie. 

Anyone know anything about Tom Dunbar ? 

lisa


----------



## Wigglypigs (9 November 2011)

Rough and ready dealer. Sells locally, often to riding schools. He is at the lower end if the market IMO.


----------



## sisco (19 November 2011)

Try Tom Dunbar on facebook ( Tom dunbar ponies) someone might remember where he went.


----------



## kbp (19 May 2012)

Hi 
I worked as an instructor at Kingsbarn right up until it went into administration. I remember Oz well. He was there a while but was not really suitable for the school ( partly due to his erratic jumping). We worked with him for a good long while as it was our understanding that he had spent most of his life hunting and was unused to schooling, but it just wasn't working out. He didn't just get used in the school. He had a 'share' arrangement with a lovely lady who rode him and gave him lots of TLC.

However, eventually he was passed to Tom Dunbar, as mentioned in a previous post. He then went to Roundknowe Farm, Uddingston, where I also teach but the initial assessment there was that he was not suitable for the riding school and so Tom took him straight back. This was in 2008 if I remember correctly. I seem to remember that his passport had him named as Ozzy. Your photos are no longer on gumtree so I can't say for sure if it's the same horse but this is what I remember of the Kingsbarn Oz. Hope it helps.


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (20 May 2012)

Thank you so much,

My hunt to try and find him came to a bit of a stop a few months back. I called tom and he couldnt remember him, I also emailed him photos but he didnt reply.

I cannot actually beleivce he was in uddingston - i work at the vets there and its literally two mins along the road !

I am still desperate to find him, you made me laugh with your comment on his jumping lol ! I bought him just after he was backed and he always got so excited jumping, i never hunted him but the women i sold him too did. 

I do not know what to do from here, he must still sort of be in the glasgow area surely ?? I find it hard to beleive he ended up at Tom Dunbars as he deals in youngster and cobs usually at that !!!


Any ideas what i should do ? sorry this horse meant an awful lot to me, i never wanted to part with him.

Thank you so much


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (20 May 2012)

I found pictures on the tom dunbar facebook page of him - this is the link

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tom-d...67627007&set=o.207199709320678&type=3&theater


----------



## tryingtofindkaos (20 May 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60369&set=o.207199709320678&type=3&permPage=1


----------

